# RealTeck Audio Driver help needed



## Larry M (Dec 21, 2004)

*RealTek Audio Driver install needs "dmk.sys" file*

Hi :wave: ,

Hopefully someone can help me here since I'm at my wits end over this. Some how it appears that I nuked my Audio Driver S/W some how. Here is what I'm running:

Hardware: Toshibia Satellite A35-159 laptop with the RealTek ALC202 Codec Chip: Software sound chip.

OP: WinXP home edition that came with the laptop

When this happened I even tried a system restore going back several days before I started having problems and that didn't work. :4-dontkno 

Anyway I found and downloaded from the RealTek or another site (can't remember which) a file called "sp25sndx.exe" which installs a driver called "RealTek Audio Driver V5.5.10.00.5210 rc2". However during the install at 80% things stop and I get the following message:

"The file "dmk.sys" on Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 1 CD is needed" and it's looking for this file in my "windows/temp/i386" directory.  Well obviously the file isn't there and I've searched my computer for any file labeled "dmk.*" and even within the files for the word "dmk." w/o success. I see that I can Download the service pack here, but it looks like that might take several days at the speed with my dialup connection and even then I'm not sure this file would be there  I've also searched the web for a place where I might be able to download this one file w/o success.

It's strange that a download for something like this would require some file from someone else and I don't even know what this dmk.sys file is :4-dontkno 

I'm about beat on this .... HELP and THANKS for any help you can give this admitted " 'puter challenged' " neophyte :smile: 

Larry


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Do you have SP1? You might want to try to get it anyway on CD (click on "CD" to get it for free through microsoft). 

Also, try using THIS driver.


----------



## CharlyZoner (Dec 21, 2004)

*Try This !!*

go to "driverguide.com" download the driver guide tool, run it and the program will tell you what kind of driver you need and will install it for you. but first uninstall the driver you have.


----------



## Larry M (Dec 21, 2004)

elf said:


> Do you have SP1? You might want to try to get it anyway on CD (click on "CD" to get it for free through microsoft).
> 
> Also, try using THIS driver.


Well I finally found the problem and it helps if you look for the correct filename. The actual filename was "drmk.sys" (D R M K . SYS) and not "dmk.sys" (D M K . SYS). Dang popup that asked for the file was too small and the R and M ran together :laugh: . I still have a problem but it's not driver related anymore from what I can tell.

What is really funny is that if you "google" the DMK.SYS you will find a hit or two with folks having the same problem as I did ... looking for the wrong filename and those poor souls are probably still looking :laugh: 

Thanks and sorry for the "non question" question :embarased 

Larry


----------



## Andy0 (Oct 8, 2007)

I rehosted DRMK.SYS @ mega upload 
-> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BE5R2BEC


----------

